# I screamed at my puppy =(



## HoldentheGolden (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't beet yourself up, it was a mistake and you've told him you're sorry. He'll forgive you and keep loving you like always.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't make a big deal about it.

It is funny how in movies dogs always run to get help when you fall down hurt, but in real life they just start to jump on you.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Dont beat yourself up. The one thing about dogs is they always forgive you no matter what you do. Pilot knows you love him and he wont be scared of you if all you did was yell. Heck if that is all it took my APBT would never come around me. She is such a wiggle butt at times I can hardly move with her jumping on me. I holler every morning and 2.5yrs later she still jumps and wiggles when we wake up.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We all have bad moments. Don't beat yourself up over it. Puppyhood is surely a challange to our patience!


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

lol I know, the events that led to the screaming were something like in those Final Destination movies, I was afraid the bookcase was going to fall on top of me after I hit the floor. 9_9

Thanks, I feel a little better now. =)


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't worry about it. Mom has to tell him to back off once in a while...you didn't hit him. Just wait 5 minutes, invite him to interact and it will be over.

Sorry you fell, that is really painful. I tripped on my fat cat yesterday morning and stepped on the black one while I was falling. They were purring in my face 5 minutes later when I told them I was sorry but "stay the [email protected] out of the kitchen!".


----------



## Golden Lady (Aug 30, 2011)

It will be alright. I'm sure he'll forgive you. Remember a dogs love is unconditional.:--heart:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ha! I've tripped over a dog and used a tone (and some words) that I've immediately regretted. They get over it pretty fast.

In the future, if your dog has a scary moment (whether you cause it or not), hugging and high pitched voices might actually make the dog more stressed. Try a "no big deal" attitude when your dog seems upset or nervous. It generally works a bit better than human-style comforting, which can actually backfire.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't worry about it...we all lose our cool with a puppy once in a while...when Maggie was a puppy, she nipped me and must have hit a nerve b/c it felt like banging your funny bone only all the way up and down my arm, so, I screamed every four letter word I could think of (and a few I made up)...she never nipped me again, but, I am assuming all is forgiven as she is currently laying over my lap licking my arm as I type this. The good thing about dogs is that they forgive.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry you had that fall and got hurt. But I have to tell you: sometimes a face-to-face verbal smack down really works wonders. I would never yell on purpose but when it has slipped out, it has been effective!

Pilot has forgotten the delivery and loves you dearly. Hopefully he remember the message!


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

lol thanks guys! Good to hear I'm not the only one who's exploded at a puppy before. I have such a short fuse I've been so proud at how patient I've been with him! He seems to have forgotten the whole thing and is still making daddy jealous by only following me around the house. XD


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Personally, I don't feel there's anything wrong with a scream once in awhile. I'm not saying make a habit out of it, but I don't see a problem with it if there's a reason for it, which in your case, there was. Sometimes when JJ refuses to obey when he's told no for chewing on something, I raise my voice and slightly yell "no" in a deep voice. It's not a scream, but loud enough to be heard throughout the house. Now, hitting the animal, that's an entirely different subject. As long as you don't do that, you're good. Pilot knows you're his buddy and I'm sure he knows that sometimes he has to be put in his place, just like people.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We've all been there. It's no big deal and he will get over it. Just a couple of weeks ago, our GSD puppy (almost 6 months old and going through adolescence) was really testing my patience and was getting into everything and jumping all over the place while I was trying to get some work stuff done. I finally had to crate her and she started barking nonstop. I ignored it for several minutes, but she just just kept barking without even a second of silence in between barks, so I finally lost my cool and yelled "SHUT UP!!!!" really loudly, which is not something I normally do at all, but she had been pushing my buttons all day. I felt bad and she had this stunned look on her face and immediately stopped barking, but she has gotten over it and so have I. Just remember that dogs don't hold grudges.


----------

